# Windows 10 stutters every few seconds



## xShabz (Jul 5, 2018)

This problem just started happening randomly today. My computer will basically like stutter every few seconds (the curser will freeze for a split second, audio buzzes and sounds roboty for a split second and my PC booting up takes like 5-20 minutes as opposed to it taking 20 seconds when it was normal.) I went in safe mode and boom, everything is working fine. The annoying part about all this is that I had a restore point from yesterday, the problem started today so when I restored my PC back to yesterday, you would expect the problem to stop, but it didn't. 
Sorry if I've typed this very rush or in a confusing way... I've been heavily stressed over this


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Were there any changes made on your PC before this issue started? Are your audio and graphics drivers all updated? Do you have CPU Throttling turned on? I would check and see what your Power Settings are set at.

Windows 10 also makes use of memory a bit differently than previous versions. https://lifehacker.com/why-is-windows-10s-system-process-using-so-much-ram-1725076206


----------



## xShabz (Jul 5, 2018)

Lanctus said:


> Was there any changes made on your PC before this issue started? Are your audio and graphics drivers all updated? Do you have CPU Throttling turned on? I would check and see what your Power Settings are set at.


Hey, I'll update you on the situation. It all started when I downloaded Halo wars 2 and played the game, after 9 minutes it all started and it was so annoying, it wouldn't go away and I just decided to format windows. After formatting windows, the problem went away until I ran FIFA 18 and suddenly once again, the problem starts after like 9 minutes. The problem goes away after a while once a video game is closed but if I run a video game and after a while, the stuttering and audio buzzes return. I have updated drivers all to the latest, it doesn't stop it. My PC is on high performance? Idk what you mean by power settings. And I don't know what you mean by Cpu throttling sorry :\
I have a Gtx 1070 and it seems like my friend also has a similar problem...


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Ah. There have been reports of stuttering issues with the Gtx 1070 when running games. Check with >> GPU-Z << what memory it has, Samsung or Micron.

Also, does it only happen when you play online games, or is it the same with offline?


----------



## xShabz (Jul 5, 2018)

Lanctus said:


> Were there any changes made on your PC before this issue started? Are your audio and graphics drivers all updated? Do you have CPU Throttling turned on? I would check and see what your Power Settings are set at.
> 
> Windows 10 also makes use of memory a bit differently than previous versions. https://lifehacker.com/why-is-windows-10s-system-process-using-so-much-ram-1725076206





Lanctus said:


> Ah. There have been reports of stuttering issues with the Gtx 1070 when running games. Check with >> GPU-Z << what memory it has, Samsung or Micron.
> 
> Also, does it only happen when you play online games, or is it the same with offline?


Happens on both online and offline games, also it says "GDDR5 (Micron)"


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

On your PC, go into the Control Panel -> Power Options, then on the left side click Create a power plan. By default this is set at Balanced, but running on High Performance will divert more towards how well your PC works in resource-heavy games. This can also be taxing on your components long term, so unless you have a top notch PC, I would not use this setting all the time. It can shorten the life of your components.

This may not completely fix the issue, but it will lessen it.


----------



## xShabz (Jul 5, 2018)

Lanctus said:


> On your PC, go into the Control Panel -> Power Options, then on the left side click Create a power plan. By default this is set at Balanced, but running on High Performance will divert more towards how well your PC works in resource-heavy games. This can also be taxing on your components long term, so unless you have a top notch PC, I would not use this setting all the time. It can shorten the life of your components.
> 
> This may not completely fix the issue, but it will lessen it.


Okay I changed it to balanced and we'll see if it continues, thanks a lot though. Barely anyone has given a **** about my problem lmao


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

I hope things smooth out for you. We do try to respond to everyone that we can, and we're all doing this while having real world jobs. People like to vacation this time of year. Regardless, we are here to help.


----------



## xShabz (Jul 5, 2018)

Ugh I'm sorry man but it's still happening, this time on Fortnite which makes no sense since this game ALWAYS worked before on this machine,


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I think you went the wrong way, the default is "balanced" however gamers run on high performance. I would set it at this if it cannot handle high performance then it is not suitable for gaming, most gamers now use ultimate performance (has to be activated in win 10, depends if you have a proper gaming PC, or not.

Open a cmd prompt as admin and copy paste:-

powercfg -duplicatescheme e9a42b02-d5df-448d-aa00-03f14749eb61 (press enter) 

next type:- powercfg.cpl (press enter)

expand the more power plan options if you do not see Ultimate performance (a restart will show it) and select this plan. As I said, if you have the specs then this is what is used.

First though I would perform a clean boot (google for it) and see if it's a third party app that's causing your problem.


----------



## xShabz (Jul 5, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, I think you went the wrong way, the default is "balanced" however gamers run on high performance. I would set it at this if it cannot handle high performance then it is not suitable for gaming, most gamers now use ultimate performance (has to be activated in win 10, depends if you have a proper gaming PC, or not.
> 
> Open a cmd prompt as admin and copy paste:-
> 
> ...


Yeah I am doing the reset that is in windows 10, the one that removes everything and cleans the drive as well so it's gonna take a while for it to finish. If the problem continues after that then idfk I might just pay for someone to do a diagnosis of my PC parts. I don't see why I should change power settings if my PC has been able to run games such as EA battlefront 2 on it's highest settings and pretty much any game since mid last year (when I built this PC). Could it be dust in my computer? What if it's the graphics card. I really don't know anymore.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, well a clean boot is not a reset, did you google for it? PSU performance (especially the cheaper brands) do deteriorate and newer games are written for machines that have the spec's. Balanced is not a setting any gamer would use.


----------



## xShabz (Jul 5, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, well a clean boot is not a reset, did you google for it? PSU performance (especially the cheaper brands) do deteriorate and newer games are written for machines that have the spec's. Balanced is not a setting any gamer would use.


Yeah I've been using high performance pretty much the whole year and can you please send a link to a clean boot tutorial?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

I misread your last post I responded to, so apologies. Yes, High Performance is the better setting for gaming, just depends on how well your PC handles it. Are you familiar with Task Manager? If you get the stuttering issues again, I would open Task Manager (right-click the Taskbar, and select Task Manager) and choose the Processes tab. To the right in the window will be CPU, Memory, Disk, and Network, with each have a percentage next to them. If the stuttering starts, go to this window and see what is running high percentages. (Ex: Disk says 100%, you can click the Disk tab and it will sort them in ascending and descending order. Find what is using the most, and you will have an idea of what app or service is causing issues.)


----------



## xShabz (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes I've already done that, nothing spikes or goes up. I've noticed that if I reset windows, a system recovery, run fortnite or any game, it works fine. But then if I shut doen and turn the PC back on. It begins the next time I load any video game. It's so strange. It's so frustrating.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, MS have a site for clean boot, however the attached file explains it better it was written for forum use


----------



## xShabz (Jul 5, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, MS have a site for clean boot, however the attached file explains it better it was written for forum use


I'll look at it later because I just realized, whenever the stuttering happens, there is a buzzing sound coming from my PC, around the hard drive area... Maybe my hdd is DYING?


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Go into your BIOS and run a full diagnostic.


----------



## xShabz (Jul 5, 2018)

Lanctus said:


> Go into your BIOS and run a full diagnostic.


Either I'm dumb or I don't think msi motherboards have diagnostic tools


----------



## xShabz (Jul 5, 2018)

Lanctus said:


> Go into your BIOS and run a full diagnostic.


Maybe my SSD is stuffed because the stuttering even happens when booting to windows


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

When you first power your PC and it gets to the splash screen BEFORE loading your OS, press F12 repeatedly (this is for Dell. Research what button your manfacturer uses), and this will get you to the Boot menu. Diagnostics should be an option in that menu. You can run a quick scan and see what it says. If all is green/good, have it run the extended diagnostic (can take a couple hours).


----------

